
Show HN: Wrish – A quick autosaving editor on the web - jajoosam
https://github.com/jajoosam/wrish
======
jajoosam
Hey HN.

Wrish is an editor that saves text written every 3 seconds. It generates a 6
character alphanumeric hash for saving what you write, and it can be edited
again simply by copying and pasting the same url.

It uses QuillJS for the formatting and editing and jsonstore.io for a
database.

There is also an option to share a read only version, and Wrish behaves quite
natively when it's added to the homescreen in Android phones.

Check it out on glitch to quickly remix/fork the project -
[https://glitch.com/~wrish](https://glitch.com/~wrish)

------
eat_veggies
Looks like you can see _all_ the data here:

[https://www.jsonstore.io/1b89b2eed054f2c1ca3dd67350837b6b534...](https://www.jsonstore.io/1b89b2eed054f2c1ca3dd67350837b6b5349a5da46bb8c7de60fb07a2e65d037)

And you can edit other people's notes by navigating to the hashes given by the
link above.

